# yum yum sweet potato leaf



## enchilada (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 27, 2014)

enchilada said:


>


Wow, that's looks tasty


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 27, 2014)

I planned on starting some plants this past spring, just never got it done. Thanks for posting, some people still think that sweet potato leaves are not safe for tortoises to eat. Very Nice Tortoise you have there.


----------



## enchilada (Aug 27, 2014)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I planned on starting some plants this past spring, just never got it done. Thanks for posting, some people still think that sweet potato leaves are not safe for tortoises to eat. Very Nice Tortoise you have there.


why not safe for tortoise ? I eat sweet potato leaves too.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 28, 2014)

enchilada said:


> why not safe for tortoise ? I eat sweet potato leaves too.


Some people may think they are related to potatoes (which are in the night shade family), which makes them think the plant's leaves are toxic


----------



## enchilada (Aug 28, 2014)

This is how I cook sweet potato leaves ( image from google)
just add some garlic and salt, stir fry for couple min.


----------



## enchilada (Aug 28, 2014)

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2664/2

nutrition fact


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 28, 2014)

All my torts love them too.


----------



## Ideraway (Sep 2, 2014)

enchilada said:


> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2664/2
> 
> nutrition fact


Thanks for posting the link I am always up to trying new and healthy foods both for me and my daughters torts.


----------

